# Comcheck Error



## ram (Jan 7, 2019)

Good morning,

I was trying to get comcheck compliance for a multifamily/multi-use project in NYC. I first tried to with NYC 2016 energy code and the compliance was okay, but changed it to ASHRAE 90.1 and I get the following error, "The selected Energy Code Requires compliance to be determined by simulating building energy performance using the 'Energyplus' simulation engine. Unforeseen design conditions prevented EnergyPlus from completing the simulation runs. For assistance, please save and submit your project data file to www.energycodes.gov/helpdesk."

At the bottom of the comcheck program, it reads "Envelope simulation failed for unknown reasons. Please submit your project data file to tech support." 

I found on the website troubleshooting with the envelope compliance simulation failure - but I went through the steps presented here and I still get the error. Anyone had similar issues? any solutions? 

Thank you in Advance.

website with troubleshooting steps: https://www.energycodes.gov/resourc...e-check-envelope-compliance-simulation-failed


----------



## cda (Jan 7, 2019)

Just saying welcome

Sorry comcheck  not area


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2019)

ram,
New York State has amendments to both the IECC Commercial provisions as well as the ASHRAE 90.1 Standard.
You can access the NYS Energy Code amendments on the Dept of State website, www.dos.ny.gov


----------



## ram (Jan 7, 2019)

Update: I have a cellar space with parking (unconditioned) and auxiliary spaces that are conditioned. Above the cellar would be floor over unconditioned space. It seems when modeling this particular scenario, we have to be very careful with our area inputs. When the area matches up, comcheck works fine.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 7, 2019)

It seems to me if I recall, that comcheck (ASHRAE version) also requires a comcheck to be generated for each dwelling type as well as the compliance determination for common areas.


----------

